# Baby Bird



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

I work in a maximum security facility and am a member of FAUNA. Knowing this some prisoners have handed me a baby pigeon which has fallen out of its nest. I don’t have a lot of experience with birds. I have cared for a few in the past, but I mainly care for marsupials (I have taught baby cockatoos and galahs how to feed as a teenager). 

I have no idea how old this little bird is, but it has all its grey feathers and some downy yellow feathers around its neck. Its tail feathers are still very short and the wing feathers are not very long either. It is not old enough to fly and I don’t know if it is old enough to feed itself. It doesn’t appear to be injured in anyway that I can see. 

I contacted my father who has had a lot of experience caring for baby birds and he told me to ring its neck…….. … There is no way I can do that. 

I don’t know much about how to care for this little one or what to feed it and how often it needs to be feed etc (although I have already given it some water, which it took reluctantly). I have put it in a ventilated box lined with news paper under my desk and by the time I leave work it will be too late to get to a vet supply shop or pet shop. 

Any advice or information would be appreciated


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for helpin this little one, Okay now a few questions
1) Where are you located? Because there might be someone need you that can help
2) Can you post a picture of the baby?
3) Have you read everything in the resources section at the top of the screen? If not you will find a lot of useful info there or by searching for how to hand feed(if this is necessary, depends on the age) through the search option?


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

I am in Brisbane Australia ... 

I don't think I will have too much trouble teaching it to feed.. I have had a lot of expereince with baby animals, just not birds . I had a look in the resource section in the forum, but it is difficult to determine how old this little one is and how often it needs to be fed. Unfortunately I am unable to post a photo.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay, well I will do my best and give you all the advice I can I hope someone more experienced will be along shortly,
If you can put a pinch of salt and sugar into the water that helps with rehydrating. Most of us use kaytee baby bird formuls they sell it at petco and other regular petstores, but until you can get that you can soak dry cat food or dog food until it is soft and then wrap the baby in a towel so it can't flap its wings but its head sticks out and open the mouth and ut a small piece of the mush into the back of its throat, also look for any thing that looks unnormal in the throat like a cheesy growth that is called canker, a heating pad set on low or even an old sock filled with uncooked rice that you can microwave will work to keep this little guy warm.


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for that SkyofAngels
What sort of temperature should I keep this little guy at?… It is reasonably warm here down under..


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmm actually I don't know I didn't put a heating pad under mine cause it was warm in my room, It was like 78 degrees and the bird did fine. If it is warm where you are then you probably don't have to put anything... Or have a way for him to get off the pad if he chooses.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

antigone,
you have come to the right place for help!
i've had a couple of baby pijie rescues in the last few months and the seasoned members of pigeon-talk got me through all of it! (i had NO experience with baby birds prior) it seems a bit scary but it isn't as hard as you might think so just take a breath and give yourself a hug and know that many knowlegeble folks will be along shortly to help get you started. 
i'm sending you some good, positive energy 
- weeble


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Weeble

I have found the life cycle link with photos through this site and can assume this little bloke is around 20days old. 



SkyofAngels said:


> Hmm actually I don't know I didn't put a heating pad under mine cause it was warm in my room, It was like 78 degrees and the bird did fine. If it is warm where you are then you probably don't have to put anything... Or have a way for him to get off the pad if he chooses.


78 degrees Fahrenheit is about 26 degrees Celsius… It is currently 30 degrees Celsius here which is around 86 degrees Fahrenheit. We are in the 3rd week of Spring and it will so get a lot hotter. I think it might be warm enough for the little fella. It will drop to a low of 15 degrees Celsius tonight which is 59 degrees Fahrenheit. I will put a heat pad in with the little guy tonight.


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

I am guessing this forum isn’t that active. 

I am now home and the little one is warm. He seems bright in every respect (eyes open and showing no signs of being in pain)… 

The temperature hasn’t dropped here a great deal yet. I fed him, but he wasn’t keen. I had to force it into his mouth. I soaked the cat food in water as you suggested and will go to a pet supplies shop tomorrow afternoon. 

I am not sure how much to feed the little bloke and also how many times a day he will need feeding. The young birds (Cockatoos and Australian Parrots) I remember from years ago feed until their craw (spelling?) was full. I am not sure this little guy has had enough to eat and I don’t want to over feed him either. He was reluctant to take food (which I expected) and I am not sure of the best technique to get him to feed. I expect he will need to calm down somewhat too. 

I am use to caring for orphaned animals and I am reasonably well set up (cages etc, although I have an infant possum in the most suitable cage at the moment), but I will need to know how much of a commitment I will need to put into this little guy because I work during the day. If he requires feeding more than 3 times a day I might need to pass him on to someone else and quickly.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

At that fellow's age, he can eat a regular pigeon and dove diet which includes mostly seeds. A standard dove and pigeon mix is very little different from wild bird seed. It might include corn, peas, beans, milo, wheat, barley, hemp seed (not the bad stuff!), safflower seeds, small black sunflower seeds and a few other assorted seeds. When he gets hungry enough, you'll be able to easily teach him to peck at food himself by pecking with your finger or a pencil. Likewise, he can be taught to drink water that way as well.

Pidgey


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks heaps. I tried doing that this evening (pecking with my fingers). I guess he or she is a little stressed.

Do you mean the little bloke can feed itself entirely. 

Also can it be released when it is fully grown?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, every case is a little different. It usually seems to take about three days(-ish) for them to get over their fear of you and start thinking of you as a parent. Or, at least, somebody to learn from.

Releasing's not quite that easy and it often depends on your local flock situation. If you've got a local flock, you can start releasing the bird to it, staying around and letting the bird come back to you to go back home. They generally do a lot better with a "soft release", something like that.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for rescuing this little guy and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you've gotten good advice so far. What is that sitting on your shoulder? A marsupial of some kind? Looks like a bit of large sugar glider, pocket 'possum, and lemur mixed together lol. I would love to hear more about your baby opossum, I raised a Virginia Opossum (the only kind we have here legally in the states) from a tiny baby and he was one of the most exceptional, incredible creatures I've ever known. I always enjoy hearing about other people's opossums, and we all like stories of pets other than pigeons on here too.  Sounds like you do some wonderful work with animals.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Thanks for rescuing this little guy and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you've gotten good advice so far. What is that sitting on your shoulder? A marsupial of some kind? Looks like a bit of large sugar glider, pocket 'possum, and lemur mixed together lol. I would love to hear more about your baby opossum, I raised a Virginia Opossum (the only kind we have here legally in the states) from a tiny baby and he was one of the most exceptional, incredible creatures I've ever known. I always enjoy hearing about other people's opossums, and we all like stories of pets other than pigeons on here too.  Sounds like you do some wonderful work with animals.


Mary Jane, I agree. One of my great loves was Stinky the paralyzed Opossum. He was so sweet. If people wouild only lean about them...they are fascination creatures worthy of our respect.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Your dad has experience with baby birds, so why would he say to kill it? Just curious about the reasoning there.


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> If you've got a local flock, you can start releasing the bird to it, staying around and letting the bird come back to you to go back home. They generally do a lot better with a "soft release", something like that.
> Pidgey


I am use to releasing marsupials with a soft release approach; they normally keep coming back to you as a parent until they are really ready to go. So what you are saying is that the bird will bond to the extent that it will come back to me even around other birds?

I am not sure about a local flock… I will have to look into that one. 



maryjane said:


> What is that sitting on your shoulder? A marsupial of some kind? I always enjoy hearing about other people's opossums, and we all like stories of pets other than pigeons on here too.


The little fellow sitting on my shoulder is Blossom, a Brushtail Possum which is a native marsupial found in most parts of Australia.. 

http://www.rhianna.id.au/Facts/bobuck.html

I cared for him from the time he was about 13cm (5.11 inches) until he was released late 2006. I have acreage 45 min drive from the centre of Brisbane City and my property has been approved as a release site so I released him there. He still comes back, (I leave food out some nights) although I don’t get close to him anymore. 

I have some more photos if anyone wants me to post them 



xxmoxiexx said:


> Your dad has experience with baby birds, so why would he say to kill it? Just curious about the reasoning there.


The reasoning behind him suggesting to kill it is because they are not native to this country and are also considered to be a pest in some areas. He said if I care for it into adulthood it would continue to come back and bring other birds with it which will mess in my gutters (I am on tank water, which is my only source of drinking water).


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

Photos of Blossom


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this youngster. 

Unfortunately pigeons are considered pests by some people, but they are no more pests than any other bird. They are gentle loving creatures and quite intelligent.

As far as being native to any country, there would not be too many critters left here if they all had to be "native to their country."

Thank you for sharing your lovely pictures, Blossom looks like quite a character.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Antigone,
Love the pictures of you and Blossom. You are both just lovely. I'm so glad you found our forum because kind and gentle souls are always appreciated and needed here.
I would love to see more pictures. 
Here, Opossums are treated unkindly by many and I know of people that have gone out of their way to hit them with their car. Likewise, Pigeons are singled out as Flying Rats" and exterminated in really awful ways. [ Not that extermination could ever be good.]
I find Opossums to be so fascinating.


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

I realise there is a big time difference between us all; I just got home from work and it is now past 7pm. The little fellow still seemed to be very bright this morning, (and was chirping its head off in the early hours) but is still not feeding on his own. I expected this and I will continue to spend time with him and attempt to teach him how to feed for himself. I have been supplementing this lack of feeding with a baby bird mix twice a day until he gets the hang of feeding himself. 

I am giving him a small bottle lid container full of food (about the size of a coca cola bottle lid). Is this too much food or not enough? He is still not keen to take food from me. I am virtually force-feeding him (gently of course). The first night and morning I feed him the cat food as suggested with a pair of tweezes. I took my time, but in the end had to open his mouth and put the food in. I am now using a syringe and he still doesn't like it. I am expecting it is all still too foreign to him. 

I have also been giving him water, just in case he is not getting enough liquid and he seems happy enough to take that from my fingernails. I am gently dipping his head into a water container, but he still hasn't got the hang of that yet either. I have left the water container and birdseed with him during the day while I am at work. He doesn’t appear to have eaten anything during the day. Despite all this lack of progress so far I do believe the little fella is starting to bond with me. Do they bond like parrots do? 



Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for helping this youngster.
> Unfortunately pigeons are considered pests by some people, but they are
> no more pests than any other bird. They are gentle lobing creatures and
> quite intelligent.
> ...


For us in Australia some people consider that to be a little different Trees Gray. Primarily because we are located so far away from the rest of the world. For this reason and the introduction of species not native to this country not only means potential damage to the environment, completion for food and space but has also meant the introduction of diseases that have both wiped out some native animals and put others at risk of becoming extinct or being classified as threatened (I don’t think pigeons are such a big problem in this regard as they mainly take up residence around cities). Since European settlement we have not had a very good track record of introducing species that has done irreversible damage to this country. Some more info here 
http://www.rspca.org.au/animalcare/introduction.asp 
http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/reporting/biodiversity/introduced.html

I care for possums but in New Zealand (an island not far from Australia) the introduction of possums has become a huge problem for the environment in that country. More here http://www.doc.govt.nz/templates/podcover.aspx?id=33422 

My father is an old bushman and loves native animals (there is nothing he doesn’t know about Australian fauna and flora). I guess that’s why he reacted the way he did. I can understand his perspective, but on the same token if someone had given the bird to him I have no doubt he would be caring for it the same way I am. It is very different when you have a living, breathing defenceless creature in your hands 



Charis said:


> Antigone,
> Love the pictures of you and Blossom. You are both just lovely. I'm so glad you found our forum because kind and gentle souls are always appreciated and needed here.
> I would love to see more pictures.
> Here, Opossums are treated unkindly by many and I know of people that have gone out of their way to hit them with their car. Likewise, Pigeons are singled out as Flying Rats" and exterminated in really awful ways. [ Not that extermination could ever be good.]
> I find Opossums to be so fascinating.


I am glad I found this forum too Charis, Out of curiosity where does the name Opossum come from. I have never seen an O put in front of possum. I can post some more pictures and old stories I have posted on other forums about possums if members want them posted. Just say the word. Alternatively I can message these. 

Sorry about the big rant folks… I will let you all know how tonight’s feeding session goes.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I saw someone on here cut the top off of a baby nipple and added it onto the syringe so it was like a hollow tube attached to the end of the syringe, I can't remember the threads name but that might help because baby pigeons put their mouth into th eparents mouth unlike other birds that the parents put their mouths into the babies mouth, maybe that is why the syringe in its mouth feels so foreign, so if you cut both ends off of the baby nipple so it was just a small hollow tube then the baby could put his beak into the nipple and then you just have to slowly push on the syringe to keep filling the nipple that might be easier for you. Also depending on how much time you spend with this lil one it will bond. If you keep it long enough it will consider you its "mate" but if you are planning on releasing this one I would try to avoid a big attachment it will just make it harder on both of you and he will go up to other humans who might ring his neck. But if you decide to keep him as a pet then it great and they will become very attached to you. In my case more than a parrot ( I have pigeons and a macaw) plus they don't bite as much lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Antigone said:


> I am giving him a small bottle lid container full of food (about the size of a coca cola bottle lid). Is this too much food or not enough?


Since the youngster still hasn't started eating and drinking on its own, the bottle lid of formula is probably not nearly enough. At approx 20 days of age, the ones I have raised would be taking between 20-30 cc per feeding. The best way to tell if enough has been fed is to feel the crop. If it is nice and plump, then a proper amount has been fed. If it is still mostly flat with perhaps just a bit of noticeable food in the lower portion, then more food is probably needed.

Terry


----------



## artschoolgirl (May 4, 2007)

*Speaking from my own experience*

Granted, I'm one of the less experieced members here, but I found this forum after my daughter found a pigeon squab at the park that was just a couple of days old. 

If this little one is not eating seed on its own, I would guess that it still needs pigeon formula. So, you are going to have to figure out _how to feed_ and _what to feed_. I've tried to contribute what I know with the information below.

There are several feeding methods that I have found on these forums. I think it's a matter of what works for your bird. Mine clearly preferred the syringe feeding method, which can be seen in this thread (top pic).


Instead of using fabric to cover the front of my syringe, I used a nitrile or latex glove with a large slit cut into it. I used a rubber band to secure it to the syringe. After each feeding, I threw away the glove part, washed the syringe, and replaced it with a new one for the next feeding. Keeping everything clean in order to prevent the growth of bacteria is important.

One thing I learned is that you *MUST* make sure that the syringe you use is large enough to allow the bird to open and close its beak freely so that it can goble the formula, much in the same way as it would gobble formula from its parents open mouths.

As for how to get your hands on a large syringe, I've had luck by simple calling or going into a local vet's office and explaining my situation. They've been quite sympathetic. I've offered to pay, but they usually give them to me for free.

Video of me feeding my squab (so you can see the method in action - sorry the sound is so low):


As for _what to feed_, the local pet stores and feed stores here sell powdered formula for handraising baby birds. It's called Kaytee Exact. I've heard there's another brand called Hagen's. However, I'm not sure what types of commercially prepared formulas are available where you are, so you may have to prepare a homemade formula. 

Here is one of the best threads I could find on what to feed, and it also discusses some alternate feeding methods:


One thing I learned from experienced forum member PDBison is that when you are mixing commercially based bird formulas, it's not like mixing human baby formula - you cannot just mix it up and feed immediately. 

I hope Phil won't mind if I quote him. Here is what he told me in my original thread:

Mix the formula as follows -

Ingredients in a Tea Cup or small Bowl...

Add enough clean "cold" tap Water or bottled Water, or ACV-Water in this case, to cover, and to have maybe 3/8ths of an inch or 1/2 an inch clear ACV-Water on top of the "not stirred" dry and whatever other ingredients. Do not Stirr...just let this sit. Cover it snug with a lid of some sort, and let it sit in the refrigerator.

(***NOTE*** ACV water is made by mixing Three Tablespoons of Raw, Apple Cider Vinegar, into a Gallon of Water...Phil recommended this specifically for my pidgie because he was having issues with air in his crop. Most likely, you will be fine using plain or bottled tap water.)

Then, after it has sat, "stirr" and make sure all is smooth and homogenious, which will be easy to do for having let it sit like that. You can stirr it while warming it.

For which, take a Pan, put 1/2 inch of Water in it, and warm the Water on the Stove.

Do not use a "microwave" oven to warm it.

When the Water is fairly warm, 'hot' to the touch say, take it off the heat, set the cup or little bowl of formula in it, and stirr till all is uniformly warm, so the hot Water is warming the little Cup or Bowl, and the forumla then, should be allowed to be the same "warm" as the underside of your wrist.

If you use a metal Spoon to stirr it, just press the Spoon fresh from stirring onto the underside of your wrist, to see if it is about right.

This then is the 'right' temerature for the formula to be, for feeding it to him.

I would guess that while you're figuring out how to get some real food into this little one, keeping it hydrated and warm (which I see you've already been discussing) is very important. I use non-flavored Pedialyte (a pediatric rehydration solution available at pharmacies and grocery stores here) and an eye-dropper. I do not put the eyedropper into the bird's beak! Rather, I put a the eye dropper alongside the crack where the upper and lower beak comes together and sort of dribble the solution slowly. The birds I've had will open their beaks slightly and allow the solution to enter their mouth and then they swallow it. 

I hope some of this helps. 

Oh, and yes, pigeons are capable of bonding quite strongly. They are highly intelligent and quite social with their 'peoples'.  And I loved the pics you posted!

Keep us updated!

Jennifer


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks heaps everyone ... I will try all of this when I get home tonight.

An update...

Good news he started feeding himself. Do I still need to be giving him the baby bird food of leave him to it, with plenty of water?

Thanks everyone


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi antigone, 



If this youngster will 'nuzzle' ( if he will, search your fingers with his probing Beak asking to be fed)...

You can have him eat or drink instantly by following these considerations -


For him to drink - 

Have warm moist fingers, and, gently grasp and lightly massage his Beak from the front, in warm moist finger tips and invite him to 'Nuzzle'...if he does, then have ready some small low Cup of 'Tepid' Water, and, gently, keeping your finger tips on the sides and root area of his Beak, gently guide his Beak into the Water...and keep your finger tips on it as he drinks...and he will drink.


Feeding him - 

He can eat half a Tea Cup of food a day easily, and should...if not more...and about as much Water, too.

And for now, he would greatly appreciate being fed "like a Baby" which is what he had been used to and misses sorely.

To do so, obtain some plain, old fashioned, soft people-baby 'Baby Teats' or Bottle Teats or 'Nipples'...

I will post some images for you following this mention...but, in essence, combine K-T or the likes about 50/50 with small whole Seeds so all is 'soupy', serve it tepid or about as your own body temperature would be, and serve it in the HOLLOW side of the Nipple or Teat...so he may insert his Beak into this 'hollow' and 'gobble/drink' his formula. If it is too thick or not the right temperature, he will refuse it.

He will refuse it if it does not taste good, also.

Make it right, it will taste very good, to him, and to anyone who tastes it.

If you have no K-T, merely freshly grind some various wholesome Seeds one would feed to Birds, grind them in a little clean Coffee grinder into a fine 'meal'...adding to the Seeds some Graham Cracker or plain uncooked 'Malto Meal' breakfast Cereal powder and call it good enough, which it will be.

If you can get any 'Goji Berrys' ( any Health Food Store) add about 15 to 20 percent of a formula batch, into the grinding so they also get made into powder along with the Seeds...and add small "whole" Finch Seed or Canary Seed to this self made powder 'meal' for making formula...and make the formula as outlined in the post above this one where it is done methodically and deliberately.


You will probably have to guide his Beak into this, into the HOLLOW of the Teat or Nipple, having filled it maybe 7/8ths of the way with tepid formula...( fill no higher since his Beak will only make it overflow if you do) guiding his Beak into it, as you hold the Nipple to about his mid chest high area, and tilting it toward him, guiding his Beak in the same manner as I mentioned for him to drink..and, after a few times of either, you will not have to guide it anymore, he will dive into it unless confused about just where it is.

As he eats, gently squeeze the Nipple-Teat from the sides so it is softly against the sides of his Beak...if you do not do this, he will pause waiting for it, and he will likely refuse to eat if you do not get with it and do the soft 'squeeze' so he can feel it against his Beak sides.


Pigeons and Doves normall eat by inserting their Beaks into the Throat of their parent, and there they 'gobble' their food by openining and closing their Beak, and making rythmic gestures of swallowing what they are eating...so, allow him to guide you in how you hold, raise, and lower the Nipple-Teat for him to swallow in the cadence he will elect.



Link to some images showing Nipples, and, a young Dove in my instance -


http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/baby_dove_-_july/

The Nipple configuraiton you would want is second from the left in image Mvc-017s - the one with the 'flange' cut off but otherwise full size.


Any questions on any of this area of things, let me know..?


Best wishes..!

Phil
l v


----------



## Antigone (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

Some more good news... I have now got him feeding and he is asking to be fed YEY.... And boy was he hungry. 

The syringe method just wasn't working so I picked up an old possum teat out of desperation and filled it up with formula. I spent some time with him and invited him to nuzzle as suggested and then brought the teat up to his beak. It took a few goes but he is now gobbling away. 

Possum teats are a bit smaller than baby teats and a different shape so I had to fill it back up a couple of times. Every time I pulled it away to fill it back up he would start nuzzling and chirping in protest … He (or she) is now telling me when he wants to be fed…. *breaths a sigh of relief*

I will keep you all updated..


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Antigone said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Some more good news... I have now got him feeding and he is asking to be fed YEY.... And boy was he hungry.
> 
> ...



Hi antigone, 



Glad to hear...


Once you both have done a few more rounds of the Teat's hollow...

You can fill a shot glass or other small deep little thing, even a small Tea Cup, demi-Tassi Cup or the likes, fill it with small whole Seeds merely, just dry, plain, small, whole Seeds, such as Finch Seed or Canary Seed.


And, guide his nuzzleing beak into the little glass of small Seeds, and keeping your finger tips on the sides of his Beak ( keeping your finger tips on the sides near or on the corners of his mouth, so to speak ) as he eats, he will 'gobble' nicely, and, probably, eat most of the little shot glass worth in only some few moments or a minute or so...and, if he has room, and he likely would, you can refill another time or two.

If he does, this, with a few 'soupy' formula rounds also, and a good drink of Water, may be considered 'a meal'...with water offered of course several times between meals, where he may drink.

Water should be 'tepid'.

Seeds will expand in his Crop, so do not over feed, nor allow him to over feed himsel once he is pecking...

Once he is pecking, only set himup with as many Seeds at a time, as you feel are safe for him to eat in terms of their volume.


Typically, after a few rounds of the dry Seed shot-glass, he will begin to peck during these sessions, and, will peck on his own with increasing success from there.

Many whom I have had of orphan youngsters of 12 to 20-odd days old, with a few of these simple feeding means, within an hour of being here, or less, are pecking on their own and will do so from then on...so, really, most are able to understand and to progress through the steps with startleing alacrity.

Personally, I continue to 'baby-feed' till they elect to leave it off of their own volition, which occurs around 50-some days of age, sometimes sooner...with them of course having been self feeding, pecking and so on long since, with the baby-feed tapering down to a token gesture done once a day then finally once every other day.


Yours is still of an age where he will wish to be baby-fed quite a bit, and it would be best for him also, so, your small teat may have to be filled 16 to 20 times per meal, with four or five meals a day...so, if it were me, I'd get a bigger Teat to use.

Make sure to guide his Beak into tepid Water for him to drink...dribbleing Water onto or into his Beak is dangerous, and, terribly ineffective, given the quantitys of Water he needs each day.

If you are in an arid clime as I am, a 20 day old can or will readily drink more than a Tea Cup of Water a day in Summers, and maybe not much less in late Spring or early Autumn.


Best wishes...!


Phil
l v


----------

